# UAE Visa with Criminal record



## maiders2903 (Nov 28, 2018)

Hi,

I am looking to move to Dubai in 2019, and i have had a job offer who have requested a police certificate from myself who resides in the UK.

I have been doing some research and wanted to know if anyone could shed any potential light on the matter? I have a criminal record, an incident occurred in 2008 which resulted in a suspended sentence. Since then i have had no issues with law enforcement and i the conviction is now spent.

Do people think this will effect me in obtaining a visa to work in Dubai? as its been 10 years since the incident occurred but doing research it seems the UAE are more concerned with the last 5 years.

Anyone that can shed some light i would be most grateful,


----------



## OtisWasTheGreatest (Oct 8, 2017)

I believe they suspended that requirement from the visa application process, aka you won't need a good conduct certificate for your visa application.

You can google "uae visa good conduct" to find news articles on this.

The ruling came into effect April 2018 and I can't find any new info on this.

Your title says visa with criminal record, so I assume this is what you're asking. Your posts says employer wants a certificate of conduct...


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

maiders2903 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking to move to Dubai in 2019, and i have had a job offer who have requested a police certificate from myself who resides in the UK.
> 
> ...


Is it your employer requesting the certificate or are they saying they need it for the visa process ? If it’s the former and depending on your role it could be a problem but if the latter as has already been mentioned my understanding is that this is not currently a requirement although it could change before 2019.


----------



## maiders2903 (Nov 28, 2018)

Thanks for the replies, 

I was unsure regarding if the visa process required a police certificate from the uk so that has cleared things up.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

maiders2903 said:


> Thanks for the replies,
> 
> I was unsure regarding if the visa process required a police certificate from the uk so that has cleared things up.


Worth keeping an eye on things because as quick as they removed the requirement it could be reinstated at any time.


----------



## EJMB198 (Aug 24, 2020)

Good morning Maiders2903,

Are you able to update us at all on the application process? Was your visa accepted and did they ask for the good conduct certificate as part of the application?

Many thanks!


----------

